# Not happy with Avoderm Beef dry dog food



## Marklol (Mar 26, 2014)

Took the brand new bag back, wife bought it earlier today, said her car smelled like paint, I opened the new bag of Avoderm and the chemical smell was overpowering. Also, the bag was 30 days past the" use by" date, received credit for the bag, but what are they putting in this stuff?? This smelled just like ground up plastic. I think the manufacturers of this "stuff" need a lot of oversight by someone, very disappointed with the brand.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

research the food. 30 days beyond the sell date the food is good.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I've never heard negative feedback quite like that from Avoderm. Generally, I've heard that the Avoderm food is pretty good. Never used it for any of my dogs, but I've seen some people that do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

In my quest to find a kibble my cat would eat, I remember I once bought a bag once that smelt like that too. It was a higher end kibble too, but I can't remember which brand it was right now. I know I chucked it, the chemical or rancid smell, I'm not sure which t was made mr feel sick. I remember I was quite shocked at the time.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, that has nothing to do with the expiration date. Most food is good six months after expiration as long as the bag isn't opened. 

That sounds like rancid Vitamin E. Usually has a similar odor to that. Definitely smart move to return it.

I remember a customer returning a bag of Nature's Varitey Prairie Beef and Barley before the packaging change, and it had that odor. Not sure what causes it to go rancid but phew stinky. Glad you returned it! Wouldn't hurt to call the company and let them know about the problem you had and see if they've had any other reported issues.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds right LITW, an awful chemically rancid smell. Vitamin E huh? There's no mistaking when its rancid then, no-one would want to feed their pets something that smells like that.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well its good that you caught it. Could have been real bad for your dog.


----------

